# Minor Process For PR Parents already with SA ID's



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My son was born in 2014 in South Africa. At the time both parents did not have SA ID's. We only had PR's hence we got handwritten birth certificate.

Then we had to apply for birth certificate and passport from our home country. Once we had the passport then we had to apply for a relatives visa - which was basically a visitors visa for 3 years. When we got then we applied for a PR for him. after it came out we got an ID no allocated then we applied for SA birth certificate for him. This process took about 3 years to complete.

Now we are expecting our second child with both parents now having SA ID's. My question is will we have to go through all the above again or will we get an SA birth certificate upfront and not have to do the multiple visas? 

Anyone gone through the above please share your experience.

Thank you!!!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You will go through the same process as your older child. The child will not get an ID number outright because none of the parents is a citizen. (In the old regulations a child of a permanent resident was a citizen. But this has changed many years ago).


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

